# Redbud Gnome Topper



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Took our little motor home out for it's maiden trip of the year. As is my usual approach to camping I find a chunk of wood and start whittling away by the campfire. This is my first attempt at carving redbud. Found a little branch in a trimmings pile from last fall. I was told by the Naturalist at the visitor center where I found it, it was cut around 6 months ago. Seems to be a very clear wood with little grain, similar to basswood but much harder. The way the piece of wood hooks away from the face I see a naturally shaped gnome's hat. This piece may make a good hiking staff topper or maybe a flower basket guardian. Here's the start.


----------



## mehig (May 1, 2016)

Very nice, that's a lot of detail. How much time would you estimate it took you to carve that?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice woodspirit Mark, looks nice and grumpy.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I like that!

For awhile I was carving what one magazine called "15 minute wizards". When I got tired of wizards, I started turning them into mountain men and Biblical patriarchs.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice one!

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

mehig said:


> Very nice, that's a lot of detail. How much time would you estimate it took you to carve that?


To this point I would guess about 6 hrs maybe a bit more. 3-4 hours around Saturday's campfire & a couple hours around Sunday's. The carving needs more work around the eyes, the hat needs shaping, clean up sanding/fuzzy removal & highlighting with the woodburner.
I like the contrast between the lighter inner wood of the face and the darker bark so I may just hit it with boiled linseed oil.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice spirit Mark.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice carving!!!


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Great work pal! N.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

This guys about ready to move onto a stick or possibly a flower basket. The hat on this guy I did a bit differently than previous pieces. Rather than color the hat with paint or stain I used the shading tip and darkened his hat with the wood burner. I liked the contrast between the light heartwood and the dark bark but it was too bright white and needed to be toned down just a bit so I accomplished that wit 3 coats of linseed oil. Redbud carves and finishes very well and I will certainly keep an eye out for more as it was a pleasure to work with, though longer pieces suitable for a walking stick will be tough to find as it's growth habit is quite zig zaggy.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

That guy certainly needs to be a topper and taken out for a walk, well done Mark.


----------

